# My daily tips



## GrandTips (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey guys,

I've built an android app where I keep my daily tips. I mostly bet on soccer, tennis and basket.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=greenbets.guanabara.com.greenbets

O would love to receive your feedback.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## GrandTips (Feb 7, 2017)

*7 February 2017*

Tours - Amiens -> Both teams to score
Troyes - Strasbourg -> Both teams to score
Bourg Peronnas - Lens -> Both teams to score
Clermont - Brestk -> Brestk draw no bet
WB - Genk -> Genk draw no bet
Wigan - Norwich -> Norwich draw no bet
Walldorf - Bielefeld -> Bielefeld draw no bet
Barcelona - Atlético Madrid -> Both teams to score
Caen - Bordeaux -> Bordeaux or draw
Montpellier - Monaco -> Monaco to win


----------



## GrandTips (Feb 8, 2017)

Sorry folks, busy day.

*8 February 2017*
Summary for today:
Leicester to qualify - GREEN@1.52
Milan Handicap 0 - GREEN@1.68

*NBA*
Miami Heat to win @2.55
Cleveland Cavaliers to win @1.66
LA Lakers to win @3.44


----------



## GrandTips (Feb 9, 2017)

*NBA*
Miami Heat to win GREEN@2.55
Cleveland Cavaliers to win GREEN@1.66
LA Lakers to win RED@3.44


----------



## GrandTips (Feb 9, 2017)

Just NBA today.

Dallas Mavericks to win @2.46
Cleveland Cavaliers to win @5.85
Portland to win @1.82
Houston to win @1.73

Don't forget to install the app to get access to more tips. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=greenbets.guanabara.com.greenbets

Good luck


----------



## GrandTips (Feb 10, 2017)

Dallas Mavericks to win GREEN@2.46
Cleveland Cavaliers to win RED@5.85
Portland to win RED@1.82
Houston to win GREEN@1.73


*Soccer Today*
Espanyol - Real Sociedade *Over 2.5 goals @2.36*
Napoli to win* @1.35*
Bordeaux - PSG* over 2.5 goals @1.89*
Mainz - Augsburg* both teams to score @2.01*
Besiktas* to win @1.66

Don't forget to install the app to get access to more tips. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=greenbets.guanabara.com.greenbets

Good luck*


----------



## GrandTips (Feb 11, 2017)

*Yesterday*
Espanyol - Real Sociedade *Over 2.5 goals GREEN@2.36*
Napoli to win* GREEN@1.35*
Bordeaux - PSG* over 2.5 goals GREEN@1.89*
Mainz - Augsburg* both teams to score RED@2.01*
Besiktas* to win RED@1.66*
*


TODAY*
Porto to win *@1.51*
Real Madrid to win both halfs* @1.64*
Frankfurt or draw *@1.92*
Everton draw no bet *@1.53*
Basel to win *@2.04


Don't forget to install the app to get access to more tips. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=greenbets.guanabara.com.greenbets

Good luck
*


----------



## GrandTips (Feb 12, 2017)

*YESTERDAY*
Porto to win *GREEN**@1.51*
Real Madrid to win both halfs* RED@1.64*
Frankfurt or draw *RED**@1.92*
Everton draw no bet *RETURNED**@1.53*
Basel to win *GREEN**@2.04*
*
TODAY*
Excelsion - Twente both teams to score *@1.67*
Guimarães B to win* @2.08*
PAOK to win* @2.02*
Swansea - Leicester* @2.02*
Cagliari - Juventus over 2.5 goals* @1.68

We have a lot of tips for today so don't forget to install the app to get access. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=greenbets.guanabara.com.greenbets*


----------



## GrandTips (Feb 13, 2017)

*YESTERDAY*
Excelsion - Twente both teams to score GREEN*@1.67*
Guimarães B to win* RED@2.08*
PAOK to win* RED@2.02*
Swansea - Leicester* RED@2.02 (forgot to  post the selection but was over 2.5 goals)*
Cagliari - Juventus over 2.5 goals* RED@1.68*

Not a great day yesterday. Lets win today.
*TODAY*
Manchester city to win *@1.45*
Hannover to win* @1.71*
Rio Ave - Marítimo both teams to score* @1.74

We have a lot of tips for today so don't forget to install the app to get access. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=greenbets.guanabara.com.greenbets*


----------



## GrandTips (Feb 14, 2017)

Great day yesterday. Among lots of bets won, we had an amazing win with odd value 4 in NBA. Fantastic.
*YESTERDAY*
Manchester city to win *GREEN**@1.45*
Hannover to win* GREEN@1.71*
Rio Ave - Marítimo both teams to score* RED@1.74*
*

TODAY *
Let's do the Championship the right way 
PSG  - Barcelona both teams to score @1.71
Reading dar no bet @1.59
Preston - Birmingham both score @1.88
Wolverhampton - Wigan both to score @1.9
Leeds - Bristol total over 2.5 goals @2.08
*
We have a lot of tips for today so don't forget to install the app to get access. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=greenbets.guanabara.com.greenbets*


----------



## GrandTips (Feb 15, 2017)

*YESTERDAY *
PSG - Barcelona both teams to score *RED*@1.71
Reading draw no bet *GREEN*@1.59
Preston - Birmingham both score *GREEN*@1.88
Wolverhampton - Wigan both to score *RED*@1.9
Leeds - Bristol total over 2.5 goals *GREEN*@2.08

Great results yesterday. Will analyse the games right now, and post it probably after launch.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## GrandTips (Feb 16, 2017)

Sorry folks, fery busy days for me.

*16 February Europa League*
Moenchengladbach draw no bet @1.44
Roma draw no bet @1.91
Shaktar to win or draw @1.44
Olympiakos to win @1.68

Good luck everyone.


*We have a lot of tips for today so don't forget to install the app to get access. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=greenbets.guanabara.com.greenbets*


----------



## GrandTips (Feb 17, 2017)

*16 February Europa League*
Moenchengladbach draw no bet RED@1.44
Roma draw no bet GREEN@1.91
Shaktar to win or draw GREEN@1.44
Olympiakos to win RED@1.68

*17 February*
Juventus - Palermo over 2.5 goals @1.5
Granada - Betis both teams to score - YES @1.82
Monaco to win @1.51
*
Good luck everyone.

We have a lot of tips for today so don't forget to install the app to get access. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=greenbets.guanabara.com.greenbets*


----------



## GrandTips (Feb 25, 2017)

*25th February
*
Eibar - Malaga over 0.5 goals on first half @1.4
Watford - West Ham both teams to score @1.8
Bayern Munich to score over 2.5 goals @1.86
Leipzig to win @1.61
Monaco to win @1.81

*Good luck everyone.

We have a lot of tips for today so don't forget to install the app to get access. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=greenbets.guanabara.com.greenbets*


----------



## GrandTips (Feb 25, 2017)

GrandTips said:


> *25th February
> *
> Eibar - Malaga over 0.5 goals on first half *WON*@1.4
> Watford - West Ham both teams to score *WON*@1.8
> ...




100% green in this tips.

What are you waiting to join us ?


----------



## GrandTips (Feb 28, 2017)

*28 February*
Frankfurt - Bielefeld over 2.5 goals 1.9
Benfica to score over 1.5 goals @1.51
Valencia - Leganes over 1.5 goals @1.41
Blackburn Rovers - Derby both teams to score @1.93

*Good luck everyone.

We have a lot of tips for today so don't forget to install the app to get access. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=greenbets.guanabara.com.greenbets*


----------



## GrandTips (Mar 1, 2017)

GrandTips said:


> *28 February*
> Frankfurt - Bielefeld over 2.5 goals RED@1.9
> Benfica to score over 1.5 goals GREEN@1.51
> Valencia - Leganes over 1.5 goals RED@1.41
> ...



Real Madrid to win at halftime @ 1.44
Villareal draw no bet @1.54
Chaves to score @1.78

Good luck.

Don't forget to install our app to get access to more tips: *https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=greenbets.guanabara.com.greenbets*


----------

